# [WR] Kevin Gerhardt - 1.42 2x2 average



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 5, 2017)

thats ma boi

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2536&cat=2&rnd=2


----------



## ozie (Nov 5, 2017)

Finally!!!

Well deserved, congratulations!


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2017)

Finally, his first WR. Congratulations!


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 5, 2017)

Kevin GWRhardt


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow, after Rami broke the sub-1.5 barrier everyone is getting faster!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 5, 2017)

Great job dude!!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 5, 2017)

Doesn't seem to be a prank this time! GJ


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 5, 2017)

Good job.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Nov 5, 2017)

rip rami


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## asacuber (Nov 6, 2017)

hooray


----------



## FJT97 (Nov 6, 2017)

damn you looked so nervous


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow, good job!!


----------



## GlowingSausage (Nov 9, 2017)

Good job Kevin!
Finally got it 

-Ricky


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 10, 2017)

Great job.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 20, 2017)

Is the cube A SCS Weipo?


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 2, 2017)

Congrats Kevin, well deserved!
You are also a good all rounder, keep learning algs and keep practising!


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

And i forgot rami got a 1.45 avg


----------



## CompleteCubing (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice Job!!!


----------

